# just read fits guide an have a few questions



## ste2425 (Oct 1, 2009)

well i wanna download that program and pitch in but my question is this. How many recources does it use? i my cpu wont be at like %100 will it? and the other is can i turn the program of when i dont want it running? oh an the last one does leaving my rig for long periods lower its life expectancy?
cheers ste


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 1, 2009)

Once the program is installed there is an options tab where you can tell it how much of the CPU to use when running, I think from 10%-100%, so it gives a good range.  As for only running the program for certain times, there is a schedule in the options too, never used it myself, but looks simple and strait forward.  As for your last question, it probably will, but how much or how bad will be determined by how long and how intense you run it, there are others who might have better answers than me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> How many recources does it use?


Up to 100% CPU--not much RAM or HDD space.  All of which are adjustable via settings.




ste2425 said:


> i my cpu wont be at like %100 will it?


Only if you tell it to.  Windows does a fairly good job at not making it obvious.  The only times I kill it is in some newer games where, when it runs, audio gets out of sync with video.




ste2425 said:


> and the other is can i turn the program of when i dont want it running?


It has a tray icon.  Two clicks and it's gone until you reboot or manually restart it.




ste2425 said:


> oh an the last one does leaving my rig for long periods lower its life expectancy?


Computers generally last x number of running hours unless it contains defective parts or is abused (overclocked, thrown out windows, kicked, taking a bath, etc.)  If your computer is running for long periods anyway, it won't have much of an impact.  If your computer rarely runs for long periods, it could.  I would not recommend leaving your computer run 24/7 just to run WCG or similar project--it's a waste of electricity.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 1, 2009)

right well thats cleared that up cheers

edit: its installed now im just restarting 

edit 2: ive installed but it says proccessing suspended is that meant to come up?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 1, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> right well thats cleared that up cheers
> 
> edit: its installed now im just restarting
> 
> edit 2: ive installed but it says proccessing suspended is that meant to come up?



Yes. It may be benchmarking or downloading new work. If it doesn't eventually start to work, you may need to reset/update the client.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 1, 2009)

right ok thanks ill keep an eye on it then let u no


----------

